# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Businesses you would like to see in Mid-Del Area?

## doufan

A couple of things I would like to see in this area..

-A movie theater. 

I'm not sure why we don't have a movie theater. Even in the 1950s we had one at Air Depot and SE 15th  (it's now a furniture store). I think with the success of the shopping centers along I-40, a movie theater would do well here. 


-A natural food store.

I know we have one on Midwest Blvd but I think it's overpriced and small. I would like to see something like a Sprouts or a Natural Grocers.  

What are some other businesses you think the Mid-Del Area is lacking that would be good here?

----------


## usmbubba

A Real Pizza Place  ie  Hideaway

A Real BBQ  ie  Earls

----------


## ctchandler

> A Real BBQ  ie  Earls


Usmbubba,
Seriously?  I know food taste is subjective, but in my opinion, the only good thing they have is the cheddar burger.  Have you tried J T's barbecue at 505 South Sunnylane?  It's really good.
C. T.
C. T.

----------


## bombermwc

Amen on Sprouts, a movie theater, laser tag, we really have ZERO entertainment destinations on this side of the county.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Usmbubba,
> Seriously?  I know food taste is subjective, but in my opinion, the only good thing they have is the cheddar burger.  Have you tried J T's barbecue at 505 South Sunnylane?  It's really good.
> C. T.
> C. T.


I'm a fan of Earl's, CT, but I must admit my *first* attraction to Earl's was, in fact, their cheddar burger. It was a long time before I tried anything else. 

Their BBQ is good enough for me, maybe not for some more refined BBQ afficionados, but c'est la vie, I s'pose. I guess I kinda got my BBQ world realigned when I went to Memphis one year and was ready to just be knocked out with some "real Memphis BBQ," identified some local spots (no chains), only to find out, "uh, how is this so much better than what we have back home?" 

Like you said, it's subjective.

----------


## Roger S

> A Real BBQ  ie  Earls


In my subjective opinion.... I'd choose Spencer's over Earl's any day.

----------


## Roger S

> ...when I went to Memphis one year and was ready to just be knocked out with some "real Memphis BBQ," identified some local spots (no chains), only to find out, "uh, how is this so much better than what we have back home?"


I'm not sure you should really compare Memphis style to the more Kansas City style of BBQ served here. They are in two very different parts of the BBQ spectrum.

----------


## SoonerDave

> In my subjective opinion.... I'd choose Spencer's over Earl's any day.


Just out of curiosity, BBQ, what's wrong with Earl's?

----------


## Roger S

> Just out of curiosity, BBQ, what's wrong with Earl's?


For me it's just mediocre, inconsistent, made for the masses BBQ... But that describes about 99% of the BBQ I find in the area and really even Spencer's falls in that category. so I tend to go with Mom & Pop over chains when the mediocrity is that close.

There are two basic business philosphies in BBQ... Quantity over Quality and  Quality over Quantity..... The majority of Q-raunts use that first business model and most turn out the same inconsistent, mediocre, product.... Some rise above the rest but most are just mediocre.... I find absolutely nothing wrong with that business model because it does what a business is supposed to... Make a profit.

The second model is where the really good BBQ is made.... Unfortunately most of the pitmasters that choose this route will tell you that it is the hardest they have ever worked to make so little profit. It's not an easy way to make a living and I have a lot of respect for their love of the craft and the dedication they have to their product.

----------


## ctchandler

> I guess I kinda got my BBQ world realigned when I went to Memphis one year and was ready to just be knocked out with some "real Memphis BBQ," identified some local spots (no chains), only to find out, "uh, how is this so much better than what we have back home?" 
> 
> Like you said, it's subjective.


SoonerDave,
I'm surprised you didn't enjoy Memphis' barbecue.  I really like Corky's and have been there four times, but there are several really good restaurants I wish I had tried.  I didn't enjoy North Carolina style very much.  It was ok, just not my cup-of-tea.
C. T.

----------


## Motley

C.T.

I also like Corky's in Memphis very much.  It's funny, they opened a restaurant in Baton Rouge a number of years back and just couldn't duplicate the taste or overall experience.  It closed after a short time.  Corky's was always my favorite in Memphis, but I haven't had a chance to go back for a number of years.  

My brother in law is a huge bbq fan and says a lot of good things about Alabama bbq.  However, like you, I am not a fan of N. Carolina bbq.  Too much pulled pork for me.  I'm a rib lover.

----------


## usmbubba

Actually I really enjoy their Cheddar Burger,   As far as Spencers, they are way Overpriced.  The only good thing is the rolls.

----------


## ctchandler

> However, like you, I am not a fan of N. Carolina bbq.  Too much pulled pork for me.  I'm a rib lover.


Motley,
I really enjoy pork, I don't care for the N. C. style sauce.  I wasn't aware of the Baton Rouge location.  I would probably have eaten there.
C. T.

----------


## bombermwc

I like Spencer's sauce, but the fact that you have to tear the meat off a rib like a dog always turns me off....and the fact that they're so freaking expensive. You can get so much better BBQ all over the place for a WAY better deal.

----------


## Roger S

> As far as Spencers, they are way Overpriced.


So are you saying your definition of real BBQ is the price point?

I checked the menu's for Earl's and Spencer's meats by the pound and I'm not seeing much difference and Earl's is actually almost $3 more on beef.

Slab of Ribs - Earl's: $21.99 Spencer's: $21.95
Pulled Pork - Earl's: $12.99 Spencer's: 13.00
Chopped Beef - Earl's: $15.99 Spencer's: $13.00
Smoked Turkey - Earl's: $12.99 Spencer's: $13.00
1/2 Chicken - Earl's: $6.99 Spencer's: $7.50

----------


## bombermwc

I don't eat at Earl's either...I don't care for the flavor there.

No way am I paying either of those prices for BBQ.

----------


## Roger S

> No way am I paying either of those prices for BBQ.


Where are you finding it any cheaper? Those prices are in line with all the Q-chains in the area with the exception of Swadley's who charge a flat $15.99 for all meats by the pound.

----------


## bombermwc

As an example, if you go to Rib Crib, you get a sliced brisket plate with more food per dollar than at either of the other options. If you want to look at more local options, check out Ray's in Norman as an example. It's DOLLARS less for comparable items. Because I work in Norman, I actually eat there more than any BBQ in MWC these days. And even at other places, I'm spending less than what the places mentioned above....and in Norman, no less.

The fact is, people have complained about the prices at Spencer's for what you get, from the time that family took over from the previous owners. They're in their 60's now, so probably not anywhere close to thinking about retiring, so I wouldn't expect it to change for the better any time soon. They still win the sauce award for me, but they keep jacking that price up too so I moved to buying Billy Simms. And BTW, Billy Simms is also cheaper. You have to accept the fact it's made in a central kitchen and not on-site though (so fyi, no fried items...ie no okra).

----------


## doufan

Just my opinion on BBQ places. I would rather have a locally owned BBQ place than a franchise but local businesses seem to struggle a bit here for some reason. I haven't been to TJ's in awhile. I 
need to go back and eat there again. 

Another store I just thought of that I hate driving 30 minutes is a Toys R Us.

----------


## Filthy

I did find it somewhat interesting that everyone was quick to debate the "Earls BBQ" choice.....but everyone let the "Hideaway Pizza" slide on by. Its no better than all of the other cookie cutter/franchise pizza joints. I would think that a smaller independent pizza shop, that actually serves up a good pie would do well in MWC.  (The Wedge, Jo's, Humble Pie, Gusto, Empire, Knucks etc...)

----------


## Roger S

> I did find it somewhat interesting that everyone was quick to debate the "Earls BBQ" choice.....but everyone let the "Hideaway Pizza" slide on by...


Well I think it was the "real BBQ" part that set us off on Earl's. Especially when the area already has two other BBQ chains and a couple of family owned Q-raunts. ;+)

I'm not a big fan of Hideaway but it would be big step up from the pizza options currently in the area. They had a Falcone's for awhile but the teenagers they had working there ran it in the ground.

----------


## JesStang

Have y'all forgotten about Old Chicago?! Hideaway has nothing on them, in my opinion. Old Chicago has the best deep-dish pizza I've ever had! I hate thin crust and could care less about regular so Hideaway has no pizza I want to eat. The first time I tried it, I was so confused because everyone said it was amazing. Any time I go now, I just get pasta. 

As for restaurants I'd like: I really wanted Olive Garden to go where Raising Canes is being built now. They would be a nice addition, especially for lunch. A Del Taco would be nice over here; they have a particular burrito I love. I'd like a Freddy's and Lotsa Noodles too.

----------


## ctchandler

> As for restaurants I'd like: I really wanted Olive Garden to go where Raising Canes is being built now. They would be a nice addition, especially for lunch. A Del Taco would be nice over here; they have a particular burrito I love. I'd like a Freddy's and Lotsa Noodles too.


JesStang,
I have never been to Del Taco, so I shouldn't judge them, but isn't it just another Taco Bell/Taco Bueno/Taco Mayo type store?  And by the way, have you tried Mid Del Taco?  Not gourmet food, but fairly inexpensive ($.89 to $1.59 per taco depending on options), and pretty decent tacos.  I can't speak for any of their other choices, I haven't tried them.
C. T.

----------


## Zorba

Baja Jacks

Goldie's

Cafe 7

----------


## Achilleslastand

> JesStang,
> I have never been to Del Taco, so I shouldn't judge them, but isn't it just another Taco Bell/Taco Bueno/Taco Mayo type store?  And by the way, have you tried Mid Del Taco?  Not gourmet food, but fairly inexpensive ($.89 to $1.59 per taco depending on options), and pretty decent tacos.  I can't speak for any of their other choices, I haven't tried them.
> C. T.


Mid Del Taco is much much better than Del Taco{the franchise}.

----------


## JesStang

> JesStang,
> I have never been to Del Taco, so I shouldn't judge them, but isn't it just another Taco Bell/Taco Bueno/Taco Mayo type store?  And by the way, have you tried Mid Del Taco?  Not gourmet food, but fairly inexpensive ($.89 to $1.59 per taco depending on options), and pretty decent tacos.  I can't speak for any of their other choices, I haven't tried them.
> C. T.


It's a little different because it's more authentic but I don't really care about that, they just have a chicken burrito that I love lol. Some of their burritos are $6+ but they're huge. Kind of like Qdoba's. 
Even though I grew up in MWC, I've never had Mid Del Taco. I've heard it's good so I'll have to try it!

I've heard Revolve Pizza is good and quick. That'd be perfect for lunch!

----------


## ctchandler

> It's a little different because it's more authentic but I don't really care about that, they just have a chicken burrito that I love lol. Some of their burritos are $6+ but they're huge. Kind of like Qdoba's. 
> Even though I grew up in MWC, I've never had Mid Del Taco. I've heard it's good so I'll have to try it!
> 
> I've heard Revolve Pizza is good and quick. That'd be perfect for lunch!


Jes Stang,
Thanks for the info, I will have to give them a try.  Did you know that Mid Del Taco originally was Del Taco and the chain was going to take them to court over the name, so they changed it.  I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) that they had the name first, but failed to register/copyright it.  It seemed pretty silly at the time since there wasn't a Del Taco place in Oklahoma, but now they are here.
C. T.

----------


## Roger S

> JDid you know that Mid Del Taco originally was Del Taco and the chain was going to take them to court over the name, so they changed it.  I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) that they had the name first, but failed to register/copyright it.  It seemed pretty silly at the time since there wasn't a Del Taco place in Oklahoma,


That is the story I have always heard about the name change too.

----------


## Stew

Quaker Steak and Lube and a crest like the one in Norman.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Earl's isn't terrible...My wife loves it. I much, MUCH prefer Spencer's. I've been meaning to try the place at 29th and Douglas called Judge's. 

Del Taco is...Okay. But I lived in SoCal for a decade and they're everywhere. They're drunk food at 3 am because the real restaurants aren't open. Which is fine, they're great for the niche they're in.

I'd love a GOOD Chinese restaurant. But I've not found that anywhere in OKC, so I won't hold my breath for MWC to get one.

Pizza...I ain't picky about. I love it all. I even love the low-calorie diet frozen pizza. If you could make your shoe look like a slice of pizza, my brain will tell my tongue that it tastes good and I'd eat it all.


I'd love to have a theater. That's my biggest want, I think.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Baja Jacks
> 
> Goldie's
> 
> Cafe 7


Are there any Goldies left in OKC?  I think there is still one in Tulsa.

----------


## ctchandler

> Are there any Goldies left in OKC?  I think there is still one in Tulsa.


Jeepnokc,
No, but there are nine Goldie's,  four of them in Tulsa, and the others are in Owasso, Claremore, Pryor, Broken Arrow, and Bartlesville.
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

> I've been meaning to try the place at 29th and Douglas called Judge's.


I haven't heard anything about Judge's, I'm looking forward to trying it.
C. T.

----------


## Roger S

> I haven't heard anything about Judge's, I'm looking forward to trying it.
> C. T.


It's basically a Johnnie's knock-off.

----------


## ctchandler

> I'd love a GOOD Chinese restaurant. But I've not found that anywhere in OKC, so I won't hold my breath for MWC to get one.


I won't speak personally, but several people say that Pei Wei is pretty good.  They are building a new location just East of Old Chicago.  I looked at their menu and don't see anything that I would order.
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

I'm not sure where this belongs, but I noticed in this morning's DOK that On the Border has bought property between Air Depot and I-40.  Not sure what that means, it doesn't look like an ideal place for a restaurant.  
C. T.

----------


## Roger S

> I'm not sure where this belongs, but I noticed in this morning's DOK that On the Border has bought property between Air Depot and I-40.  Not sure what that means, it doesn't look like an ideal place for a restaurant.  
> C. T.


I believe it's the property where the Bamboo Room was located

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I won't speak personally, but several people say that Pei Wei is pretty good.  They are building a new location just East of Old Chicago.  I looked at their menu and don't see anything that I would order.
> C. T.


I've had it. It's passable and would do in a pinch. Some things are really good, some...Not so much.

----------


## bombermwc

> I believe it's the property where the Bamboo Room was located


I noticed that the Bamboo Room was moving, and was wondering why. It's actually a VERY good location for a restaurant. It's on 29th (with everything else), faces I-40, won't have to be in the middle of the Town Center traffic, and has access to onramps to the highway in both directions. I don't personally like On the Border, and can't say I think it will last with Ted's so close, but I'd take that over the Bamboo Room. LOL

----------


## Zorba

> Jeepnokc,
> No, but there are nine Goldie's,  four of them in Tulsa, and the others are in Owasso, Claremore, Pryor, Broken Arrow, and Bartlesville.
> C. T.


And they are so good, I don't understand why the closed everywhere else. I think they had poor management for awhile, but that seems to have gotten better lately. Still haven't found a burger around here that holds a candle to Goldie's (except mine, of course).

----------


## ctchandler

Pei Wei opens today according to an article in the business section of today's DOK.
C. T.

----------


## bombermwc

> And they are so good, I don't understand why the closed everywhere else. I think they had poor management for awhile, but that seems to have gotten better lately. Still haven't found a burger around here that holds a candle to Goldie's (except mine, of course).


Look at Interurban. No matter where they go, they always seemed to stay busy, but they also always seemed to close....then rebuild nearby, then close...the cycle never ended. Only recently when they stopped and focused on the existing locations, did they get some stability.

----------


## Head

GOLDIE'S!!! YUM!!!! They ask "Mayo or mustard?" I say "Neither, it doesn't need anything!"

----------


## ctchandler

> GOLDIE'S!!! YUM!!!! They ask "Mayo or mustard?" I say "Neither, it doesn't need anything!"


Head,
My order is "lettuce, tomato, and onion, no mustard or mayonnaise (or "dry")".  I used to eat burgers with nothing but salt and pepper, but I learned to enjoy the vegetables and of course, cheese.  We always enjoyed Goldie's.  They have been around for a long time, but just can't seem to make it in the OKC metro area. 
C. T.

----------


## JesStang

> I noticed that the Bamboo Room was moving, and was wondering why. It's actually a VERY good location for a restaurant. It's on 29th (with everything else), faces I-40, won't have to be in the middle of the Town Center traffic, and has access to onramps to the highway in both directions. I don't personally like On the Border, and can't say I think it will last with Ted's so close, but I'd take that over the Bamboo Room. LOL


I'm so excited for On the Border! They're by-far my favorite franchise Mexican food. Their flour tortillas are homemade (which is few and far between, sadly) and their empanadas and queso are delicious. This is a great addition to MWC, IMO!

----------


## bombermwc

Sprouts would be awesome. Just sayin...

----------


## Dafonso7

What is about at S.E 15th and S.Sooner Rd. There were empty land and last of May 2015 were torn down Sooner Rose School. So now what have a planning to  a new building next year in 2016? So do you have any idea of this planning?

----------


## bombermwc

It was purely speculative purchasing by the bank that bought out Sooner Rose. That huge chunk of land has been vacant for 60+ years. The couple of other shops, like the auto auction, that got destroyed in the may 3rd tornado thankfully never came back. It's near the highway, but not visible from it. It's quite large too. So I wouldn't hold my breath that anything is in the pipes, and honestly, I don't know how much of it is contiguously owned.....check the assessor's website for that info. If the ownership is divided, then you wont see much happen.

----------


## Redskin71

MW City is having a planning hearing on Feb  2 at 6pm to  create a PUD for retail at that location.  This will be combining the school property with several other pieces.
Sooner development has the development contract with MW City to put this together.

----------


## Trisha

I'd love for more Entertainment, (whether it be movie theater, mini golf, bowling etc) , I want a Michaels back & a Jo-Ann's  (i'm a crafter) , I've had Del Taco & they were ok imo, a lil cheaper than Taco Bueno but their meat was a bit spicy for my liking , I'm excited abt getting an oncue at 23rd & Douglas & wish there more more food options on the north side of Reno lol (I live off ne10th),  , maybe Mardel could come back to mwc in the space that Hobby Lobby is going to vacate.. , I'd also love to see some smaller independent bakeries so if I want a special BD Cake , I don't have to go out of my way  or just settle for Walmart/ Crest etc..

----------


## cindycat

We'd love to have an Uptown Grocery but, alas,  it may be more suited to the Edmond and NW OKC areas.

----------


## ctchandler

> We'd love to have an Uptown Grocery but, alas,  it may be more suited to the Edmond and NW OKC areas.


Cindycat,
Actually, they are creeping toward us.  The next one is supposed to be at Northwest 23rd and MLK, so, there is hope.
C. T.

----------


## OldeGeezer

I'd like to see some Chicago food. We have Tinker right here, I think there's enough people to support a Portillo's or Giodano's here. Portillo's has good burgers, Italian beef (which you can't find here), and hot dogs. Giodano's serves Chicago deep dish stuffed pizza (and thin crust). Both of these places would fit into Bricktown quite well actually, but closer to home if they came to the Mid-Del area.

----------

